# My MAC stash



## spunky (Jul 31, 2010)

all my MAC as of july 8th. i depot my shadows and put them in 28 pan palettes i buy off ebay - they're a little bigger than MAC ones, but they take up less space if you get me. the white labels are for shadows/blushes i'm buying soon... super organised! there's about 15 pressed pigments in there too.






My MACPro Student kit. i'm starting a make up artistry course in 3 weeks, so this is my college-specific kit including a GIGANTIC kit bag


----------



## imthebeesknees (Jul 31, 2010)

Great collection!! xoxo


----------



## nunu (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow, love your collection!


----------



## sunsetbeauty15 (Jul 31, 2010)

love it ! amazing collection


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 31, 2010)

Your collection is amazing!!!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 31, 2010)

Great collection--love your shadows!

Good luck with your course! Hope you love it


----------



## spunky (Jul 31, 2010)

aww thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm so excited about starting my course! it's a 2 year HND that involves fashion makeup, SFX, prosthetics, period make up, film/tv make up, body painting and some hair styling.


----------



## littlepickle (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome collection, I love how organised you are!


----------



## BrittanyD (Jul 31, 2010)

Great collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *Drools over lippies*


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 31, 2010)

LOVE your collection!  Those palettes are a great idea; I'm going to have to go look for them.


----------



## spunky (Aug 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_LOVE your collection!  Those palettes are a great idea; I'm going to have to go look for them._

 
i get mine from here [or one of those HK-based stores selling them, they're all fairly similar] - wouldn't touch the make up with a bargepole, but the empty palettes are great value. the blush palettes are Stars Makeup Haven who i'm sure you'll have heard of


----------



## NotteRequiem (Aug 1, 2010)

I absolutely loooove your color organization! Fabulous collection!!


----------



## Bjarka (Aug 1, 2010)

jealous of the lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 far more variety than mine


----------



## Kirsty (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck on your course! I'm jealous it's exactly what I want to do, but don't know anywhere near me that offers this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant afford to leave my job & go back to college either. Boo!


----------



## spunky (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Good luck on your course! I'm jealous it's exactly what I want to do, but don't know anywhere near me that offers this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cant afford to leave my job & go back to college either. Boo!_

 
the only places in scotland that did HND Make Up Artistry were Clydebank College and James Watt, both of which are on the west coast so I had to move to Glasgow, and i got a place at Clydebank which is only 10 minutes away on the train.

aww, i'm sorry there's nothing near you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would you not be able to work and study? i'm sure you'd get a bursary or some sort of funding.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome collection!! Thanks for sharing. I love your palettes!


----------



## buddleia (Aug 3, 2010)

Love the palettes too. I can tell you're a fan of the blues!


----------



## Almus (Aug 6, 2010)

It's a wonderful collection spunky! Thank you very much for sharing =D


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 6, 2010)

Your collection is my new inspiration! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## sassyboo (Aug 6, 2010)

Gorgeous collection. I love the purples palette!


----------



## laylalovesmac (Aug 7, 2010)

^My thoughts exactly.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 12, 2010)

really really nice


----------



## myluckypenny (Jan 10, 2011)

Do you still need the magnets on the bottom of your MAC shadows w/ these palettes, or is the entire palette magnetized?


----------

